# Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build



## McWhopper (10. Juni 2019)

*Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*

Hallöchen miteinander,

ich habe vor mir dieses Jahr meine CPU zu wechseln und den 1600X gegen einen der neuen Ryzen 3000 auszutauschen, entweder den 3700X oder den 3800X.

Nun bin ich aktuell dabei den Unterbau im Rechner komplett zu tauschen und für den neuen Ryzen vorzubereiten.

RAM (16GB DDR4-4400) und Mainboard (Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 Wifi) sind schon gekauft, habe mich für ein X470 entschieden, da mir die X570 deutlich zu teuer sind und ich das genannte Board für 150€ ergattern konnte.
Mir ist beim neuen Ryzen ein Board mit guter Spannungsversorgung wichtig da ich die neue CPU übertakten möchte. 


Nun bin ich beim Netzteil angekommen und hier bräuchte ich Hilfe.

Da das Mainboard einen 8-Pin + 4-Pin 12V Stromanschluss für die CPU besitzt und ich gerne beide anschließen möchte, suche ich nun ein Netzteil welches diese Anforderungen erfüllt. In diesem Video erklärt der8auer warum es sinn macht alle 12V Anschlüsse zu belegen. Und da ich den 3700X/3800X auch übertakten möchte kann das ja nicht schaden.

Außerdem im System vorhanden sind eine GTX 1080Ti, 3x SSD und 5x Gehäuselüfter.

Beim Netzteil wäre mein Budget bis ca. 100€, ausgesucht hatte ich mir bisher das EVGA GQ 650W. Das liegt mit 85€ im Preisrahmen und bietet die genannten Anschlüsse. Habe gelesen das Netzteil sei Single-Rail, bin mir aber nicht genau sicher wie relevant das wirklich ist?

Bisher hatte ich ein BeQuiet Pure Power 10 500W und war sehr zufrieden damit. Habe leider von BeQuiet nichts in meinem Preisrahmen gefunden.

Was haltet ihr davon? Leistung um 650W ok? Gibt es deutlich bessere Netzteile in dieser Klasse oder was würdet ihr empfehlen zu verbauen?


Sorry für den ewig langen Text, ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Anliegen 

Grüße Mc


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*

Du hast die 4400 MHz-RAM gekauft für einen Ryzen3000, bei dem abzusehen ist dass er diese Taktraten an RAM nicht annähernd erreichen kann? AMD gibt maximal 3200 MHz an, mit Glück und/oder Gewalt sind dann 3600 drin, vielleicht mit viel Glück oder viel Gewalt auch 4000 aber 4400 halte ich aktuell für illusorisch.

Was das Netzteil angeht: 500W sind ausreichend, auch mit einer 1080Ti - du kannst dein vorhandenes PurePower 10 500W ganz einfach weiter benutzen - entweder nur den 8-Pin anschließen oder wenn das Board das unbedingt will über nen Adapter den 4pin auch noch anschließen - das ist absolut kein Problem, deine CPU wird nicht annähernd so viel Strom brauchen wie du durch einen einzelnen 8-pol EPS schieben kannst bevor der warm wird oder die Spannung nennenswert abfällt. Wenn du nicht vorhast zu übertakten wie der wilde Bill spielt das keine Rolle - und WENN du das vorhast brauchste eher ein Board mit 2x8-pin, 12+ Phasen (etwa ein X570 Aorus Master oder vergleichbares) und ein Netzteil in der Kategorie Seasonic Prime 750.


----------



## McWhopper (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast die 4400 MHz-RAM gekauft für einen Ryzen3000, bei dem abzusehen ist dass er diese Taktraten an RAM nicht annähernd erreichen kann? AMD gibt maximal 3200 MHz an, mit Glück und/oder Gewalt sind dann 3600 drin, vielleicht mit viel Glück oder viel Gewalt auch 4000 aber 4400 halte ich aktuell für illusorisch.
> 
> Was das Netzteil angeht: 500W sind ausreichend, auch mit einer 1080Ti - du kannst dein vorhandenes PurePower 10 500W ganz einfach weiter benutzen.



ja das hab ich wohl , aber nur da der vom Preis her nur 20€ über den 3200 CL 14 B-Dies lag und ich mir dachte vielleicht lässt sich der noch etwas besser übertakten, darum solls aber nicht gehen 

OK danke für deinen Rat 
Übertakten schon, soweit es untern normalen umständen und mit einem Luftkühler eben geht und auch sinnvoll ist  Vermutlich aber nicht wie der wilde Bill 

EDIT: da hab ich wohl zu schnell geantwortet  Dann könnte ich mir das evtl also sparen, sollte das alte von der Leistung sowieso passen.

Grundsätzlich zu dem von mir genannten Netzteil Meinungen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*

Natürlich - nur ist der zusätzliche 4-Pin EPS am gewünschten Board, so lange du nicht stark übertakten willst völlig unnötig.

Bedenke: Ein 8-Pol EPS Anschluss ist spezifiziert bis 235W. Ryzen3000 kommt mit einer TDP von um die 100W bei den großen Modellen. Bis da ein einzelner 8er nicht mehr reicht musste die CPU schon hart prügeln und dann bekommste eher Probleme bei Kühlung von CPU und Spannungswandlern als mit der Stromversorgung.

Das blöde ist eben, dass du das Board schon hast - denn das Ding ist (was den Punkt angeht) nicht geeignet für "normalen" Betrieb da du dann ein Neues NT für den unnötigen 4-Pin brauchst und auch nicht geeignet für hartes OC da die Mosfets dann Probleme machen könnten.

Wenn du das Board behalten willst haste zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Irgendeine Adapterlösung nutzen was halt nicht so geil ist oder
2.) Ein High-End Netzteil kaufen das du nicht brauchst nur weil dein Board zwingend nen zusätzlichen EPS verlangt.


Aber ganz ehrlich, persönlich würde ich das Board zurückschicken und eines kaufen das nur einen 8-pin hat und das Netzteil weiterbenutzen.
ODER du gehst in die Vollen, kaufst ein wirklich gutes/starkes Board und ein entsprechend ebenso gutes/teures Netzteil (und ne Wasserkühlung um das alles zu kühlen ). Deine aktuelle variante ist irgendwas dazwischen aber wie du siehst nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## McWhopper (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*

mhm das leuchtet mir ein. Dachte mir das Board sei für 150€ vielleicht ein ganz guter Deal gewesen. Soweit ich weiß muss der zweite 4 Pin auch nicht zwingend angeschlossen sein, ich dachte es macht vielleicht beim übertakten sinn. Ansonsten könnte ich das Board wie von dir gesagt auch mit meinem alten Netzteil betreiben oder eben zurückschicken. Habe zudem auch gemischtes über das Gigabyte BIOS gelesen, das muss ich mir erst mal anschauen. Zur not gehts eben zurück und es kommt ein anderes X470. Die 570 sind mir einfach deutlich zu teuer.

Danke Dir


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*

Versteh mich nicht falsch, das Board ist nicht schlecht. Es ist nur für dich unpassend da es dich ggf. zwingt andere teile zu ersetzen was technisch nicht notwendig wäre. 
Wenn der 4-pin nicht angeschlossen werden muss (ich weiß nicht wie das Board das handhabt) ist alles ok, dann lässte ihn einfach frei, benutzt dein NT weiter und das wars.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bedenke: Ein 8-Pol EPS Anschluss ist spezifiziert bis 235W. Ryzen3000 kommt mit einer TDP von um die 100W bei den großen Modellen. Bis da ein einzelner 8er nicht mehr reicht musste die CPU schon hart prügeln und dann bekommste eher Probleme bei Kühlung von CPU und Spannungswandlern als mit der Stromversorgung.



Der 8 Pin EPS ist für 28 Ampere spezifiziert. Der 4 Pin für 16 Ampere.
Daher reicht der 8 Pin auch aus. Der zusätzliche 4 Pin sorgt dafür, dass die Spannung nicht so stark abfällt, wenn das System belastet wird.
Der 8auer hatte dazu mal ein Video gemacht und das erklärt.



McWhopper schrieb:


> mhm das leuchtet mir ein. Dachte mir das Board sei für 150€ vielleicht ein ganz guter Deal gewesen. Soweit ich weiß muss der zweite 4 Pin auch nicht zwingend angeschlossen sein, ich dachte es macht vielleicht beim übertakten sinn.



Selbst fürs Übertakten brauchst du den nicht. Du musst bedenken, dass sich die CPU das zieht, was sie braucht. Der CPU ist es egal, für was der Stecker spezifiziert ist oder was die ATX Norm erlaubt.
Die Frage ist am Ende immer die, ob das Netzteil das schafft oder ob der Stecker überlastet wird und schmilzt. 

Wenn du natürlich ein Netzteil hat, das einen zweiten CPU Stecker hat, kann man den immer mit anschließen. Aber extra deswegen ein Netzteil kaufen muss man nicht.


----------



## McWhopper (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der 8 Pin EPS ist für 28 Ampere spezifiziert. Der 4 Pin für 16 Ampere.
> Daher reicht der 8 Pin auch aus. Der zusätzliche 4 Pin sorgt dafür, dass die Spannung nicht so stark abfällt, wenn das System belastet wird.
> Der 8auer hatte dazu mal ein Video gemacht und das erklärt.



das Video hatte ich gesehen, habs ganz oben verlinkt, daraufhin kam mir dann erst die idee mit dem neuen Netzteil wegen dem zweiten Anschluss.





Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst fürs Übertakten brauchst du den nicht. Du musst bedenken, dass sich die CPU das zieht, was sie braucht. Der CPU ist es egal, für was der Stecker spezifiziert ist oder was die ATX Norm erlaubt.
> Die Frage ist am Ende immer die, ob das Netzteil das schafft oder ob der Stecker überlastet wird und schmilzt.
> 
> Wenn du natürlich ein Netzteil hat, das einen zweiten CPU Stecker hat, kann man den immer mit anschließen. Aber extra deswegen ein Netzteil kaufen muss man nicht.



Danke euch, dann werde ich das neue Mainboard, sofern ich es behalte, einfach weiterhin mit meinem bisherigen Netzteil betreiben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*



McWhopper schrieb:


> das Video hatte ich gesehen, habs ganz oben verlinkt, daraufhin kam mir dann erst die idee mit dem neuen Netzteil wegen dem zweiten Anschluss.



Roman hat es ja erklärt. der zweite CPU Stecker stabilisiert das aber zwingend ist der nicht.
Mein board hat nur einen CPU Anschluss und der 9900k fühlt sich pudelwohl.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*

An deiner Stelle hätte ich erstmal gewartet bis die x570 boards erscheinen, zu den Preisen gibts ja nix handfestes außer eine ungefähre Richtung. Mal sehen wie es wirklich wird.
und das vid vom Roman hast du anscheinend nicht richtig verstanden, wie es hier schon mehrfach erklärt wurde wird der zusätzliche Eps Stecker lediglich für eine stabilere Spannung/kein Spannungsabfall unter Last benötigt. Fürs oc bringt es also keinen Vorteil.
auch was den ramtakt angeht wird dir ryzen 3000 wahrscheinlich keinen Vorteil bringen, angeblich ist da der Chipsatz der limitierende Faktor. Daher werden die x570 boards da schon den Unterschied machen.


----------



## McWhopper (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*



drstoecker schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle hätte ich erstmal gewartet bis die x570 boards erscheinen, zu den Preisen gibts ja nix handfestes außer eine ungefähre Richtung. Mal sehen wie es wirklich wird.
> und das vid vom Roman hast du anscheinend nicht richtig verstanden, wie es hier schon mehrfach erklärt wurde wird der zusätzliche Eps Stecker lediglich für eine stabilere Spannung/kein Spannungsabfall unter Last benötigt. Fürs oc bringt es also keinen Vorteil.
> auch was den ramtakt angeht wird dir ryzen 3000 wahrscheinlich keinen Vorteil bringen, angeblich ist da der Chipsatz der limitierende Faktor. Daher werden die x570 boards da schon den Unterschied machen.



Jep, das mit dem Video bezüglich dem Stecker hab ich nun verstanden 

Ja, die bisher genannten Preise waren alle etwas hoch für meinen Geschmack und auf die B550 Mainboards wollte ich irgendwie nicht warten  

Ist das schon ofiziell, dass die CPUs keinen hohren ramtakt ohne die neuen Boards hinbekommen?

Board und RAM könnte ich noch retournieren, muss ich mir dann nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Vermutlich kommt es dann auf ein paar Monte hin oder her auch nicht mehr an


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der 8 Pin EPS ist für 28 Ampere spezifiziert.



Jap, was auch die 335W gewesen wären wenn mein zu dicker Finger nicht versehentlich die 2 erwischt hätte. 
Aber die Botschaft ist ja davon unabhängig - ein 8-pos EPS ist mehr als genug für Ryzen3000. Bevor der Stromanschluss oder das Kabel da zu heiß werden ist die CPU schon lange verglüht (bei üblichen Kühllösungen).


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*

Also ich hätte lieber 32GB langsamen als 16GB ultraschnellen Speicher gekauft.
Klar kann man über den schnellen Speicher irgendwo Leistung rausholen, aber wenn er Dir ausgeht (bzw. zu wenig ist) dann sind die 32GB immer schneller, egal wie langsam sie am Ende gewesen wären. Und für die Kohle hättest Du 32GB 3.2Ghz CL16 bekommen.
16GB sind meiner Meinung (heute) eher Minimum, nicht Optimum.

Ups.. OT *duckundweg*


----------



## McWhopper (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Netzteil für kommenden Ryzen 3000 Build*



HisN schrieb:


> Also ich hätte lieber 32GB langsamen als 16GB ultraschnellen Speicher gekauft.
> Klar kann man über den schnellen Speicher irgendwo Leistung rausholen, aber wenn er Dir ausgeht (bzw. zu wenig ist) dann sind die 32GB immer schneller, egal wie langsam sie am Ende gewesen wären. Und für die Kohle hättest Du 32GB 3.2Ghz CL16 bekommen.
> 16GB sind meiner Meinung (heute) eher Minimum, nicht Optimum.
> 
> Ups.. OT *duckundweg*



Dein Punkt ist natürlich absolut richtig. 
Jedoch gibt es bei mir zurzeit kein einziges Szenario wo mir 32GB einen Vorteil verschaffen und deshalb wollte ich mir einfach schnellen Speicher für die neue CPU gönnen 
Wie viel Mehrleistung der schnellere Speicher überhaupt bringt sei mal dahingestellt, das war in dem Fall eher so eine *habenwill* Entscheidung


----------

